# looking for special on tv



## dst62 (Jun 24, 2017)

about five years ago, I think, there was a documentary about how men left earth, then 10000 years later sent a probe back to find new forms of life. Every 10000 they sent a new probe and found new life, once was a colony of giant spider, one was octopus which begin to swing from the trees like monkeys. Can't rememember the title or what channel it was on, bbc or discovery. about the same time as the one about alien planet darwin 4 documentary. would love to know the name and if you have a link please let me know.


----------



## Lucien21 (Jun 25, 2017)

_*The Future Is Wild*_ 
The FUTURE is WILD


----------



## dst62 (Jun 26, 2017)

no thanks, it was a one time show, like darwin4, documentary not a series of them. think it's bbc discovery channel or regular discovery channel about five years ago. since i don't know the name can't find it one search.


----------



## Lucien21 (Jun 26, 2017)

Shame as the episodes certainly sound like the same thing down to the probes and the spider episode and the one with squid monkeys.

List of The Future Is Wild episodes - Wikipedia

Maybe they made an abridged version that aired as one. ??


----------



## dst62 (Jun 29, 2017)

your right, i think that is it, probably saw first episode and never caught the others, dowloading from youtube now, thanks.


----------

